# Clean Yer Computer



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

remember- if you use a computer- and odds are you do because you read this, clean it every 3 months. Open it using a phillips head, and blast all the dust off with a compressed air blaster http://www.bmpt1.com/tutorialimages/IMG_4375b.JPG

makes huge difference.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea i did already!!  Hehe


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

i just dont keep my covering screwed in lol! much easier


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Fishfinder said:


> i just dont keep my covering screwed in lol! much easier


You could spill pepsi in there or your cat could get in there...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

use thumb screws


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Pablo said:


> You could spill pepsi in there or your cat could get in there...


just wash it out in the bathtub. Seriously.
Yes. I've actually washed my keyboard and mouse in the tub.

....well parts of them.  I take em apart and was the washable parts and wipe off the non washable.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Riceburner said:


> just wash it out in the bathtub. Seriously.
> Yes. I've actually washed my keyboard and mouse in the tub.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Just make sure you use short blasts with the compressed air. The air cools rather quickly causing condensation on the chips. Part of cleaning the computer should also be "defragmenting" the drive, I usually recommend doing it twice in a row. 

My wife helped me one day by putting my keyboard in the dishwasher to clean it. The keyboard sure was clean, though it didn't survive.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Quite the wife.

The compressed air only gets cold if you hold it on an angle. 

If you hold it level it stays at room temperature.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

don't forget the inside of your TV....what a mess dust makes in there.








...I don't wash the TV in the tub though.


----------

